# Spikey shrub with yellow wood



## unclemoustache (Dec 13, 2015)

Cut this for a friend yesterday. Was amazed at how bright the colors were. Pics don't do it justice. Any ideas? Spikey stuff, but not so sharp as rose.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 13, 2015)

Autumn Olive


----------



## president (Dec 13, 2015)

I,d say its a " shrubbery" of the monty python variety.no , maybet a 
young locust ?


----------



## mga (Dec 13, 2015)

on the subject of shrubs...what be this:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 13, 2015)

That's Pokeweed


----------



## JeffHK454 (Dec 13, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> Cut this for a friend yesterday. Was amazed at how bright the colors were. Pics don't do it justice. Any ideas? Spikey stuff, but not so sharp as rose.
> 
> View attachment 469869
> View attachment 469870



Looks like what my dad calls Russian Olive ..little semi-sharp thorns and tough as heck. Seems like a cross between a Locust tree and scrub Honeysuckle .


----------



## Brushpile (Dec 13, 2015)

mga said:


> on the subject of shrubs...what be this:
> 
> View attachment 469880


Makes good poke salad when it's small.


----------



## Brushpile (Dec 13, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> Cut this for a friend yesterday. Was amazed at how bright the colors were. Pics don't do it justice. Any ideas? Spikey stuff, but not so sharp as rose.
> 
> View attachment 469869
> View attachment 469870


I cut some mulberry the other day. Some big trees, some small bushes like that with yellow wood. Autumn berry bushes aren't "spikey", and don't have thorns.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 13, 2015)

Autumn Olive does have thorns


----------



## Brushpile (Dec 13, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Autumn Olive does have thorns


These? I've picked quite a few gallons in my time, and have never come across the first thorn.


----------



## Brushpile (Dec 13, 2015)

The reason I say this is because when you go to pick them, you grab the branch near the trunk and work your hand up and out towards the end pulling the berries off as you go, dropping them into a bucket, or bowl below. An internet search says they do, but I've never been stuck by a thorn doing them that way, so I've never noticed them to have any. They do make a good tart jelly though, and a decent sour apple wine.


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 13, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> Any ideas?


Goatweed?


----------



## mga (Dec 14, 2015)

Brushpile said:


> Makes good poke salad when it's small.



lol...yea, I think i'll pass on the salad......

Symptoms of poisoning begin right after eating. The first symptom is a burning feeling in the stomach, followed within two hours by vomiting, diarrhea, and gastroenteritis (inflammation of the lining of the stomach and intestines). As the toxin enters the bloodstream and central nervous system, more general symptoms appear, including salivation, sweating, vision disturbances, weak pulse, and shallow breathing. Death results when the narcotic effect of the toxin paralyzes the respiratory system. Autopsy reveals severe liver damage and bleeding and ulceration of the stomach and intestines.

I see this plant now and then when I'm in the woods bow hunting or doing trees. never knew what it was.


----------



## Oldmaple (Dec 14, 2015)

Original post maybe barberry (sometimes called firethorn)? Fine thorns but very plentiful. Small leaves, sometimes reddish but there are green varieties I think. Going mostly by the color. The other is pokeweed, I hate them. Messy plants. My son likes to whack plants with a stick (future swordsman), I told him he can whack all of these he can find.


----------



## Brushpile (Dec 14, 2015)

mga said:


> lol...yea, I think i'll pass on the salad......
> 
> Symptoms of poisoning begin right after eating. The first symptom is a burning feeling in the stomach, followed within two hours by vomiting, diarrhea, and gastroenteritis (inflammation of the lining of the stomach and intestines). As the toxin enters the bloodstream and central nervous system, more general symptoms appear, including salivation, sweating, vision disturbances, weak pulse, and shallow breathing. Death results when the narcotic effect of the toxin paralyzes the respiratory system. Autopsy reveals severe liver damage and bleeding and ulceration of the stomach and intestines.
> 
> I see this plant now and then when I'm in the woods bow hunting or doing trees. never knew what it was.


Yep, that's why you've got to boil it and wash it three times.


----------



## mauldinoutdoor (Dec 14, 2015)

Prep sounds similar to all the work the indians used to do to eat acorns way back. Run fresh water across the nut meat for 3 days. Way too much work. I tried dandelion salad when I was a kid and realized why everybody tries killing it instead


Brushpile said:


> Yep, that's why you've got to boil it and wash it three times.


----------



## Brushpile (Dec 14, 2015)

mauldinoutdoor said:


> Prep sounds similar to all the work the indians used to do to eat acorns way back. Run fresh water across the nut meat for 3 days. Way too much work. I tried dandelion salad when I was a kid and realized why everybody tries killing it instead


And even after all that, the acorns are still bitter. Dandelion tea is pretty nice, and pretty good for you as well.
http://www.livestrong.com/article/241852-benefits-of-drinking-dandelion-tea/


----------



## mga (Dec 14, 2015)

mauldinoutdoor said:


> Prep sounds similar to all the work the indians used to do to eat acorns way back. Run fresh water across the nut meat for 3 days. Way too much work. I tried dandelion salad when I was a kid and realized why everybody tries killing it instead




lol...I think every one who had an old Italian grandmother can attest to the fact that they'd spend hours cutting dandelions from the road sides!


----------



## Del_ (Dec 14, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> Cut this for a friend yesterday. Was amazed at how bright the colors were. Pics don't do it justice. Any ideas? Spikey stuff, but not so sharp as rose.
> 
> View attachment 469869
> View attachment 469870



Mahonia for sure. We've got hundreds and we eat the 'grapes'. Also called Oregon grape holly.

https://www.google.com/search?q=mah...j17NvJAhXGeSYKHSKFB6oQsAQIHA&biw=1680&bih=913

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahonia


----------



## Xjcacher (Dec 14, 2015)

Brushpile said:


> Yep, that's why you've got to boil it and wash it three times.


Then you cook it in a skillet with an egg and some green onions. Goes great with beans, fried taters and corn bread.


----------



## msmith (Dec 14, 2015)

Oldmaple said:


> Original post maybe barberry (sometimes called firethorn)? Fine thorns but very plentiful. Small leaves, sometimes reddish but there are green varieties I think. Going mostly by the color. The other is pokeweed, I hate them. Messy plants. My son likes to whack plants with a stick (future swordsman), I told him he can whack all of these he can find.



Fire bush or Burning Bush for sure. Not Autumn Olive or pokeweed. I have the stinkin' stuff all over my farm. Seems the previous owner liked it as a shrub. Now it's on the fence lines and spreading across the pasture. 2-4D won't kill it and neither will Round Up. I'm gonna try triclopyr next. The prickly stuff has red berries that the birds eat then they crap them back out when they are sitting on a fence and it grows and becomes entangled with the wire. I hate it with a passion.


----------



## msmith (Dec 14, 2015)

Brushpile said:


> The reason I say this is because when you go to pick them, you grab the branch near the trunk and work your hand up and out towards the end pulling the berries off as you go, dropping them into a bucket, or bowl below. An internet search says they do, but I've never been stuck by a thorn doing them that way, so I've never noticed them to have any. They do make a good tart jelly though, and a decent sour apple wine.



I'm polluted with Autumn Olive. I thought the thorns were new growth that was sharp like a Hawthorn and as it grew the sharpness went away. I don't know, but I do know the little boogers hurt. Never tried the berries for jelly. Might have to do that next year. The bloom in the spring has a sickening sweet aroma to it, but it makes good honey. 2-4D is quiet effective for controlling it.


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 14, 2015)

I think Del got it with the Mahonia. Fascinating. Good call!


----------



## mr.finn (Dec 15, 2015)

The shrub is Japanese Barberry. It is now on the invasive species list.


----------



## Zale (Dec 16, 2015)

Uncle, it's barberry on the first picture.


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 16, 2015)

After googling pics of Barberry, that does look like the one.

Why do there have to be so many stinkin' different kinds of plants?!? I think a couple hundred ought to be enough.


----------



## redlawn 78 (Oct 14, 2016)

I know this post is old..... But..... There is a barberry that looks very much like a mahonia...


----------

